# 2nd and 3rd JH legs for the boys



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Wow, awesome news, way to go!!

Where/how do you train your dogs for this? Since you live so close any tips on how to get involved?


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

This summer I took the beginner field handler class offered by the Potomac Valley GRC and we now train weekly with a few folks from the class. I'm hooked!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

That's awesome, I'll have to check that out. Send me a message if you can if you don't mind sharing!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

way to go!! They look so handsome in orange!! Just one more and we will have 2 new JH boys on the forum. Congratulations!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Huge Congrats!!!! Awesome!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Congratulations x 2.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Congratulations! Keep it up!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Awesome job and the boys look dapper in their ribbons!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations !! They do look great wearing their orange


----------

